# Beware of low flying, triangular flapjacks



## caffeine_demon (Mar 25, 2013)

The world's gone mad!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 25, 2013)

nonsense, just nonsense


----------



## Steff (Mar 26, 2013)

Saw this it's ridiculous the square ones have corners to


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 26, 2013)

On the basis that corners are the issue, I'd say that a square was 33% more dangerous than a triangle given that it has 4 rather than 3 corners!! 

I fear for the sanity of some people in this country! God help our children.

Andy


----------



## newbs (Mar 26, 2013)

Andy HB said:


> On the basis that corners are the issue, I'd say that a square was 33% more dangerous than a triangle given that it has 4 rather than 3 corners!!



Precisely!  

I heard this on the radio yesterday and I had to laugh.  Total Madness.


----------



## JoeFreeman (Mar 26, 2013)

This is brilliant...


----------



## Old Holborn (Mar 26, 2013)

Would be simpler to stop throwing the Flapjacks at each other.


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 26, 2013)

Old Holborn said:


> Would be simpler to stop throwing the Flapjacks at each other.



Or hire a cook who can produce non-lethal flapjacks lol...they sound like tooth breakers!  Alternatively maybe they could invest in a circular cookie cutter! How daft...


----------



## Steff (Mar 26, 2013)

Twitchy said:


> Or hire a cook who can produce non-lethal flapjacks lol...they sound like tooth breakers!  Alternatively maybe they could invest in a circular cookie cutter! How daft...



Lol sounds a plan, it has to be an isolated incident surely, dnt hear of many kids launching flapjacks at one another


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 26, 2013)

Actually, it has just occurred to me. I wonder whether they should be wearing flapjackets in that classroom?

Andy


----------



## caffeine_demon (Mar 26, 2013)

the kid must have some ninja skills to injure someone with a flapjack!


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 26, 2013)

Andy HB said:


> On the basis that corners are the issue, I'd say that a square was 33% more dangerous than a triangle given that it has 4 rather than 3 corners!!
> 
> I fear for the sanity of some people in this country! God help our children.
> 
> Andy



Ah, but 2 of the corners on a triangle are half the angle of the ones on a square.  It's be the carrots next, they have pointy ends.


----------



## Vicsetter (Mar 26, 2013)

We should all welcome the news, a step in the right direction.  Flapjacks are full of sugar


----------

